# Coyotes



## Spotandstock (Oct 13, 2015)

I know the deer hunts are coming to a close but was curious if any one has had any time to get out and do some calling?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

My buddy and I got out last night. Three minutes into our first stand he shot this little male at 7 yards with a 25.06. It came in at full speed. His first ever coyote. He thought it was gonna attack him.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I gotta learn how to call coyotes. I was woken up last night with them howling close by the camp. Maybe they wanted the pizza I left on top of my truck.


----------



## Spotandstock (Oct 13, 2015)

Now the deer hunts over its all about the dogs.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going to be heading out shortly. I just don't have a call yet.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I had a coyote at 20 yards during the rifle deer hunt...went to shoot him and the gun misfired. That's how my coyote hunting usually goes...


----------

